# pcv leaking oil into air intake ?



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I seperated the air filter box tube from the air intake and noticed what appears to be a brown oil residue on the inside of the air intake walls and im wondering if this is normal ? Should I replace the pcv charge air bypass pipe ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Normal. All our Cruzes have that to some extent. When it's really bad is when there's a PCV problem.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Does this tube have a PCV in it ? http://parts.nalleygmc.com/products/PIPE-Engine-Crankcase-Ventilation/3074969/55568267.html

Gm part # 55568267

I have a 120k miles should I replace it as part of preventative maintenance ?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you think this is normal at 5k miles?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

From what I have read yes apparently its a normal part of evacuating and recirculating exhaust gases that also includes a small amount of oil residue. I also noticed oil in the throttle body which apparently is normal as well.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

yes this is a normal feature of most newer ecotec engines it seems. my 2011 LAP 2.2 hhr had the same issues. I would recommend against the breather filter route that you could do on older engines as this will throw your map sensor readings off as it affects manifold pressure. however many will install a catch can inline to prevent oil from entering the throttle body. Its a mod on my to do list


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im at 38k miles and it looks like its time for a catch can. I actually have oil leaking out of intake hose at the throttle body onto engine/trans case. Anyone have this happen? Anyone have a catch can installed? If so has your intake piping seem cleaner and how much oil is your can catching in a tankful of gas.


----------



## StayathomeChris (Jan 23, 2014)

"I have a 120k miles should I replace it as part of preventative maintenance ?"

Its like a $50 part but mine went bad and it showed no signs and I think that is what caused my cat to go bad. It caused lots off excess oil to be burned. I have since replaced both CV and Cat. I would go ahead and change it. Mine went bad somewhere around 100k.


----------



## Cwilson1 (Apr 8, 2020)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I seperated the air filter box tube from the air intake and noticed what appears to be a brown oil residue on the inside of the air intake walls and im wondering if this is normal ? Should I replace the pcv charge air bypass pipe ?


If you have oil going into your air intake most likely it is a piston ring problem I have seen it a lot on these cars I have a 2017 Chevy cruze and it needs a full rebuild at 62,000 miles all from me finding oil in air intake Pch valve change will not change it and I have paper work to prove it


----------

